# Any way to "Backup" the TiVo?



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

I recently went through the "headache" of upgrading from my Tivo HD to a Roamio on my account.

All of my thumb ratings were not carried over, nor were my season passes, wish lists, etc. It was basically like starting from scratch.

This is unlike most services these days, despite being connected to the internet 24/7, the TiVo does not host my settings in the "cloud". Or does it, now on the newer Roamio platform?

So the question is, if I have to replace my TiVo or upgrade it at some point, can these settings be backed up or preserved? Do I void my warranty if I take the hard drive out and back it up?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

All or most of those settings are preserved when you upgrade from newer units, via TiVo Online. It looks at both units and transfers everything. Then you can deactivate the old unit. I did that to upgrade from a Premier XL.

As I understand it, TiVo Online no longer supports the Series 3 though. And backing up the hard drive won't do you any good when you're upgrading, as it will only work with the same type of unit.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Use KMTTG and it will copy everything, thumbs, passes, etc to your computer and then onto the other Tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

However, if the newer Tivo is a VOX model and its running v21.7+, AKA Hydra, The new experience, TE4.... then no effort will restore them, except from online.tivo.com. Legacy devices such as a Series 3 and older models are now excluded from online.tivo.com.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

When we upgraded from our 2 S3 OLED units, I used KMTTG also to migrate/merge the 1P from both to the new Roamio Pro back in 2015. Worked great. I didn't bother with thumb ratings. I keep a backup of the 1P and channels for our Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a mystery to me that Tivo doesn't at least have an option of keeping a backup of all the data (except recordings) on it's servers.

The amount of data is small and it would make helping customers with failed TiVo's or upgrades a lot easier .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

For your recordings, pyTivo Desktop or kmttg can be used for transferring a copy to your PC/a storage drive attached to it, although you'll need to maintain your backup manually, adding to and subtracting from it over time. While the initial backup will take considerable time, the incrementals thereafter would be much swifter.


----------

